# While at Copake can you look for me



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking for some 24" white walls. For this rough phantom as long as they hold air or can with a inner boot I can use them. Also a pair of rough chrome S2 wheels or just a front.


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 19, 2013)

Photo will not enlarge??


----------

